# Towing with a Peugeot 207 SW S?



## u04elw2 (27 April 2009)

Well I just bought a Peugeot 207 SW S estate,  Diesel 1.6 which I'm picking up tomorrow - woooo!

It's not crucial but I thought since it's quite a heavy estate and it's a diesel there might be a chance of towing my welsh cob with it - I'd say he's about 550kg.

Does anyone know about these things?  I checked the braked towing weight and it's 1150kg apparently, so that would mean I need a trailer that's pretty light...

Anyone had experience of towing with one of these or can clarify what I can get away with towing?


----------



## MegaBeast (27 April 2009)

Be surprised if you can get a trailer light enough... the ivor williams 505 is 905kg and 510 1100kg, even the singe horse version is somewhere between 700 and 800kg I think.  Spent ages trying to figure out if I could tow with my Vectra (1500kg capability) before deciding it was too fine a balancing act.

Apparently when you look at towing weights they only allow for the car holding two passangers andyou've got to subtract extra weight ie luggage - tack, water, people etc from the amount they give you.


----------



## 1275gta (27 April 2009)

I wouldn't even if you could tow with it legally you would struggle with breaking and if you had to go across a wet field.


----------



## u04elw2 (27 April 2009)

Shouldn't be too important cos I tend to just hire a van and tow with that if I need to go anywhere.  Would just have been handy for going to the beach up the straight and flat dual carriageway etc.  But don't want to risk wrecking my car


----------



## Maiko (27 April 2009)

Please tell me this is a joke? You aren't SERIOUSLY considering towing a horse and trailer with a 207 SW?

If, and it's a big "if", the car could pull the trailer and horse without burning out the clutch and making the engine scream, the brakes on that vehicle are definitely NOT up to the job of stopping that sort of combination.

You shouldn't be asking what you can "get away with". You should be considering what is SAFE and LEGAL.


----------



## u04elw2 (27 April 2009)

Well thanks for your rant there ronniep, just a bit on the hysterical side aren't we??  The car doesn't even have a towbar yet and since I asked on here it would suggest that I'm not planning on just whacking one on and driving off with a trailer attached tomorrow.

Calm down, jesus

And thanks to the HELPFUL advice I've had on here it would suggest that no, it won't tow my horse.  Which is fine cos that's not what I bought the car for in the first place.  It was just a question


----------



## Natalie_H (27 April 2009)

I *think* that there may be a little confusion here as you have said it is a 207 which is a small car. Do you mean a 407? I think the "207" may have been the reason for the response above!


----------



## Maiko (27 April 2009)

No, it's not a "hysterical rant" at all, and you have misinterpreted if that's what you think.

I work in a road safety industry, and see so often the results of people who think they can "get away" with using completely inappropriate and inadequate vehicles for towing, which is particularly dreadful when a horse is involved. The "get away with it" comment was yours, not mine, and seemed to indicate that you weren't too concerned with legality and road safety. I hope I am wrong in thinking this?

Perhaps if you re-read your original post, you will see why I thought this.


----------



## Natalie_H (27 April 2009)

Note to my previous post! Have just had a look &amp; I stand corrected! Had no idea that they made the 207 in this size estate!


----------



## u04elw2 (27 April 2009)

ronniep - "Get away with" = what size of trailer can it tow and what weight of stuff on it etc

And I don't know if you've checked but it's an estate car - not a Peuegot 207 hatchback...although of course you'd know this since you work in road safety...

natalie-H - yes sorry, I should have posted a photo as it confused me when I heard they made 207 SW and not just the little hatchback

This is what my car is:






This is what my car IS NOT:


----------



## Natalie_H (27 April 2009)

Very nice too!


----------



## u04elw2 (27 April 2009)

I know 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Picking it up tomorrow at 11.30 - I CAN'T WAIT!!!

To explain my excitement this is what I'm trading in...you can see why the new toy is a bit more exciting! LOL.  I'll miss Conrad too but since I do 50,000 miles a year I think the new one will be more built to take the workload...


----------



## MegaBeast (27 April 2009)

Conrad, what a fantastic name for a car!  New car looks very swanky, nice shape to it.


----------



## Natalie_H (27 April 2009)

Once you've traded up in size, you won't want to go back!! I got a Kia Sorento to tow our 2 TBs. Have got very used to all the boot space &amp; power! Enjoy your new car &amp; don't get any scratches on it....................well at least for a couple of weeks anyway!


----------



## u04elw2 (27 April 2009)

Lol Conrad had a few comments on his awesome name over the year I've had him...I'll miss him and his smiley little face.

We're thinking of calling the new car Aleksandr after the meerkat in the amazing advert 
	
	
		
		
	


	





EDIT: and if anyone scratches him I will not be held responsible for my actions! Lol


----------



## Donkeymad (27 April 2009)

My sister has one of these, a very nice car but, I would say a very definate no to towing a horse trailer with it.


----------



## lilym (27 April 2009)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! it'll pull ok but it won't be able to stop too well!!!


----------



## gg68 (28 April 2009)

Another risk is that if the horse moved back  in the trailer he could take the back wheels of your car off the road,  Is it a front wheel drive? !!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiF (28 April 2009)

I'd be very surprised if you could tow with it, there's a good explanation of          towing weights on p93 of last weeks mag..............perhaps you could check that out?


----------



## Maiko (28 April 2009)

tegoz_marianos , thank you for the photo, and yes, you are right, I know what the vehicle looks like. The fact that it is a small estate car does not negate the truth that it is not capable of towing or stopping a horse and trailer.

I'll waste no more of your time, or my own, trying to assist, as you appear to be rather flippant and sarcastic in your response to my highlighting road safety and horse safety issues, which is, of course, your perfect right to do.

Please save yourself any reply, as I will not bother with this post again. I wish you luck with your towing.


----------



## ihatework (28 April 2009)

It may well be an estate car but it is a very small estate car.
Essentially it is the 207 hatchback with an extended boot. 
This car does not have the weight, engine performance or any near capability for safely towing a horse and trailer.
Enjoy your very smart new car but please don't put the lives of your horse and other road users at risk by attempting to tow with it


----------



## tiger_feet (29 April 2009)

I knew someone any years ago who towed a trailer with two horses in it with an old Ford Escort 1.6 - trailer, car and horses flipped on it's side.


----------



## JM07 (29 April 2009)

you don't come across as stupid, 

and therefore dont try to perceive the members who answer here are....

tut tut tut...

this has to be a wind up..............


----------



## u04elw2 (30 April 2009)

I wasn't perceiving anything like that.  I was annoyed at the tone of ronniep's reply, not at the technical merit of the answer.

Everyone else managed to answer without being silly

"Please tell me this is a joke? You aren't SERIOUSLY considering towing a horse and trailer with a 207 SW?"

No, I'm not considering towing with it.  I was asking a simple question and I wasn't overly concerned with the answer whether it be yes it can or no it can't.  I didn't buy the car as a towing vehicle.  I just wanted to check.

I wish I had never joined this forum.  There have been several moments where people have jumped down my throat and I'm getting so tired of it.  Which is a shame cos the rest of you are all very nice and level headed in your responses.


----------



## Sooty (30 April 2009)

Well if you weren't considering towing with the car, why ask? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If people take the time and trouble to reply, why not be polite? I no longer answer these questions with anything other than 'yes, tow with what you like. You and your horse may die in a horrific accident, but you'll save yourself the expense of running a heavy tow car  
	
	
		
		
	


	




'.


----------



## u04elw2 (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Well if you weren't considering towing with the car, why ask? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Because I was curious as to whether it could.  Simple as that.  Clearly the answer is no.  That's fine.


----------



## hezza1 (1 May 2009)

Sorry to ambush the conversation but Tiger_feet is that you in this months scottish Equestrian ?


----------

